# Bryan Adams



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

30th anniversary of "Reckless" apparently.

January 12 Victoria
January 14 Vancouver
January 15 Kelowna
January 16 Calgary
January 17 Edmonton
January 19 Regina
January 20 Winnipeg

February 20 Kingston
February 21 Ottawa
February 24 London
February 26 Hamilton
February 27 Montreal
February 28 Toronto


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'd kind of relegated his music to the scrap heap, being more pop that what my taste runs to these days. But then I actually listened when some if his stuff came on the radio - man, those early hits had some fantastic guitar sounds on them. That said, I don't have any desire to see him now....if I got freebies I'd probably go, but no way I'd pay.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

where did you get the information? I check his website and ticket master from time to time and there is no mention of a gig in Kingston..


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Hey Judas68fr - it's up on the Krock site now...

http://www.rogersk-rockcentre.com/events.asp?id=11&pid=675&task=display

**Best double check some of those dates - the info I had shows Kingston on 2/20 - the arena site shows it as 2/21**

- - - Updated - - -

Ottawa on the 20th
Kingston on the 21st

All the others appear to be correct above.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

the radio has been talking about it all morning here...

even made the paper...must be a slow news day...

http://www.thewhig.com/2014/09/16/bryan-adams-plays-kingston-in-february


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks guys! I know where I will be on Feb 21/22!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

waking up the neighbours . pretty awesome songs on there, had the same producer at the time as def leppard and you can hear the def leppard influence. like touch the hand , and dont drop the bomb on me... 




keto said:


> I'd kind of relegated his music to the scrap heap, being more pop that what my taste runs to these days. But then I actually listened when some if his stuff came on the radio - man, those early hits had some fantastic guitar sounds on them. That said, I don't have any desire to see him now....if I got freebies I'd probably go, but no way I'd pay.


- - - Updated - - -

I wonder were or when you could get a set list of the songs he will be playing...


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

I'll be there!!!

And I really should bring Keith a card and a bottle of something!

I have "borrowed" so much of his stuff from the "Into the fire" album.

Some nights I AM Keith Scott.


----------

